# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Grilled Sweet Potato Home Fries

## pr0digalsun

These fries are AWESOME and a really healthy source of carbs and fiber.

1. Preheat Grill, i used George Foreman
2. Peel 6-7oz Sweet Potato
3. Cut thick (1/2") strips, in the style of "home fries"
4. Lightly spray both sides of fries using Olive Oil cooking spray. Nutritional values include a total of 2 seconds of spray
5. Lightly salt, then sprinkle with garlic powder on both sides
6. Grill 5 minutes on both sides, or until they look almost soft, but not mushy

*Nutritional Info:*
_153 kcal_
_0.3 Fat_
_3.4 Protein_
_35.2 Carbs_

*Macros:* 
_2% calories from Fat_ 
_9% cals from Protein_ 
_92% cals from carbs_

----------


## UberSteroids

No sh!t ?
I am giving it a try today. I bet that tastes good. Will be replacement for my cooked sweet potatoes.

Thanks!

----------


## UberSteroids

I actually cut mine in thick slices. 
Man, these are amazing. 
I could not stand cooked sweet potatoes. Now I eat them everyday with taste.
Thanks a lot man! So simple, yet didn't think of it. 
Potato=fries, sweet potato=sweet fries.. no sh!t.

 :Bowdown:

----------


## rubix6

i looove sweet potatoes. any new recipes are greatly appretiated!!

----------


## UberSteroids

> i looove sweet potatoes. any new recipes are greatly appretiated!!


Rubix, is this You in the Avatar? If so, wow, You have a big, deep eyes. Feels like I could fall in there if I looked for too long  :LOL:  They're nice.
 :2offtopic:

----------


## Anavar Man

Sweet potatoes are a killer bodybuilding food but I hate them.

----------


## pr0digalsun

OMG i just tried a new way of seasoning them and it is FREAKIN AWESOME!!

Spray them with olive oil spray, and then before you cook them, COAT them in Morton's Nature's Season seasoning salt and then sprinkle with cayenne pepper. it is REALLY good. you have to use morton's nature's seasoning, not just any kind of seasoning. they sell it in the spice aisle annd it is in a yellow bottle with a blue top. here's a picture

----------


## pr0digalsun

well that chit has a lot of sodium so beware, (but it tastes so good)

----------


## UberSteroids

Will pick it up tommorow. I am gonna be eating about 35oz. of these every day. 
Might wanna try these new spices. Thanks a lot bro!
You just saved my diet... at some point I would get sick of same thing.

----------


## pr0digalsun

> Will pick it up tommorow. I am gonna be eating about 35oz. of these every day. 
> Might wanna try these new spices. *Thanks a lot bro*!
> You just saved my diet... at some point I would get sick of same thing.


youre uber-welcome  :AaGreen22:  

PS

----------


## slimsc

hey guys...

my wife makes them for me, and they are great...  :Welcome:

----------


## smokeyd

man thats awesome with they fit in my cutting diet better

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Can i use these in my cutting diet? Any help would be appreciated on the TIME to eat them (morning, or right after a workout)

Thanks.

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Just ate these last night (second to last meal) and they were incredible. thanks for the recipe!

----------


## big daddy k de

yummy im doin this tonight

----------


## Diamonite

thanks for the seasoning tip!

----------


## Lach01

Tried these the other days and OMG what can i say even got the g/f eating them now lovely great post, have them a lot more often.

----------


## Mooker

If your diet allows this.....try adding some honey to them and spice as well. You get the salt and sweet taste.....damn good

----------


## SECdominance

i make some sweet potato chips using olive oil on the skillet and damn its a great breakfast side with some egg whites...my non-meathead friends think Im crazy though

----------


## Obro

Cant wait to try them - Thanks so much for the idea.
Obro

----------


## dsw222

just wanted to add on to this....

i make mine without the salt and garlic powder... but then after theyre done, i use a little bit of spray butter or cooking spray on them (just to get them moist) then sprinkle with splenda and cinnamon (which sticks to the spray butter).

just like eating a dessert  :Smilie:

----------


## Chili Pepper

I've tried baking them as 'fries', but they end up very soft and mushy. I'll try grilling them tonight, love me some sweet 'taters  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

> just wanted to add on to this....
> 
> i make mine without the salt and garlic powder... but then after theyre done, i use a little bit of spray butter or cooking spray on them (just to get them moist) then sprinkle with splenda and cinnamon (which sticks to the spray butter).
> 
> just like eating a dessert


i do the same. im addicted to them

----------


## StoneGRMI

> I've tried baking them as 'fries', but they end up very soft and mushy. I'll try grilling them tonight, love me some sweet 'taters


Try coating them in an egg white bath before baking. Check my blog for the recipe.

----------


## jezzicaz789

> These fries are AWESOME and a really healthy source of carbs and fiber.
> 
> 1. Preheat Grill, i used George Foreman
> 2. Peel 6-7oz Sweet Potato
> 3. Cut thick (1/2") strips, in the style of "home fries"
> 4. Lightly spray both sides of fries using Olive Oil cooking spray. Nutritional values include a total of 2 seconds of spray
> 5. Lightly salt, then sprinkle with garlic powder on both sides
> 6. Grill 5 minutes on both sides, or until they look almost soft, but not mushy
> 
> ...


Thanks you for the post.
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.
__________________
Movies Online Free

----------


## DezDiggler

My only problem is I cant cook enough of these fast enough. i got 2 cookie sheets going at once now. About 3-4 cut up at a time. Spray each with EVOO and dust with some tony cacheres (sp) then lay on thick fries. spray and season. Then bake at 350 for 45 to 60. I like them soft. Unfortunately my Kroger raised them to 1.13/lb form .99

----------


## Western Man

> These fries are AWESOME and a really healthy source of carbs and fiber.
> 
> 1. Preheat Grill, i used George Foreman
> 2. Peel 6-7oz Sweet Potato
> 3. Cut thick (1/2") strips, in the style of "home fries"
> 4. Lightly spray both sides of fries using Olive Oil cooking spray. Nutritional values include a total of 2 seconds of spray
> 5. Lightly salt, then sprinkle with garlic powder on both sides
> 6. Grill 5 minutes on both sides, or until they look almost soft, but not mushy


I tried this tonight. I used two medium sized sweet potatoes and cut them into thin french fry/home fry pieces and baked them in the over flipping them halfway through. Seasoned with cajun powder prior to baking and they were very good (will use less seasoning next time if any at all)

*Damn. sorry for bumping an old thread*

----------


## Baseball_Player85

I'm gonna try this tonight!!! thanks.

----------


## njviking

im not one for kitchen gadgets but i must say my wife bought a slicer from walmart for like $9. its the kind you see on tv for slicing and dicing. flat white slicer for making chips and julianne style stuff. its great because its small and it cuts the potatoes into perfect size-thickness. you can slice up a yan or sweet potatoe in about 45 seconds.

i spray flat pizza pan with olive oil and throw them in. only takes about 6-8 minutes on each side and perfect. makes me think im eating potatoe chips and cheating.

----------

